# WTB Vamoots 57.5 or 59cm



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm lookin' to pick up a gently used Vamoots in size 57.5 or possibly a 59. If any one knows of someone who would like to part with a sweet Moots Vamoots (frame/fork) in this size, please drom me a PM!

Thanks


----------



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

*well, no longer lookin'.....*

Now I'm just impatiantly awaiting the arrival of my new Vamoots 57.5!!!   

I'm going with the Look HSC fork, CK in RED...

as for the rest of the build-up, Ultegra 10, Ksyriums SSC, Look KEOs, FSA K-Wing, Fizik Aireon Saddle & Moots lay back post which will take at least a month longer to get than the frame from what I understand.....

Any other suggestions???

Can't Wait!!


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

There are quite a few of us here at RBR who ride Moots (myself, alienator, Phat&Slow, terryB, Dick) and we all love the ride. You'll love it too. I have a 55 Vamoots and have not ever regretted buying it. I think you have almost the same setup as me, cost-wise. I have Chorus/Centaur with Shimano pedals, FSA headset, Ambrosio Excellence rims and Colombus Muscle cf fork. Post some photos when you get it. It's exciting, eh?
Cheers, Wayne


----------

